# A job offer in Cairo ... is it safe?



## faybe

Hi everyone, 
Just joined the forum and seriously confused at the moment ... 
am teaching in the UK at the minute .... an international school in cairo has made me a good offer to start in September 2011. could do with the change quite frankly ...seriously considering it but the only set back is that am not sure whether Egypt is safe enough with all the political scuffles going on at the moment for me to make the move.
Anyone teaching in Cairo at the moment? Are things calm enough or is it too risky to make the move? I would love the fresh start in September but am torn about safety in Egypt ....

please let me know your views ASAP as am meant to be signing the contract in a weeks time.
thanks a tonne!
Fay


----------



## MaidenScotland

faybe said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just joined the forum and seriously confused at the moment ...
> am teaching in the UK at the minute .... an international school in cairo has made me a good offer to start in September 2011. could do with the change quite frankly ...seriously considering it but the only set back is that am not sure whether Egypt is safe enough with all the political scuffles going on at the moment for me to make the move.
> Anyone teaching in Cairo at the moment? Are things calm enough or is it too risky to make the move? I would love the fresh start in September but am torn about safety in Egypt ....
> 
> please let me know your views ASAP as am meant to be signing the contract in a weeks time.
> thanks a tonne!
> Fay




Hello and welcome to the forum


Everyone has different views on what is safe and it would also depend on your location in the city for me it is too unstable and who knows what tomorrow would bring


----------



## faybe

Thanks for your prompt response. The school and place of my residence would be in Maadi.


----------



## aykalam

faybe said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just joined the forum and seriously confused at the moment ...
> am teaching in the UK at the minute .... an international school in cairo has made me a good offer to start in September 2011. could do with the change quite frankly ...seriously considering it but the only set back is that am not sure whether Egypt is safe enough with all the political scuffles going on at the moment for me to make the move.
> Anyone teaching in Cairo at the moment? Are things calm enough or is it too risky to make the move? I would love the fresh start in September but am torn about safety in Egypt ....
> 
> please let me know your views ASAP as am meant to be signing the contract in a weeks time.
> thanks a tonne!
> Fay


International schools in Cairo usually provide some nice expat packages, however: like MS said, the situation is extremely volatile at the moment, so do ask them what sort of support your employer would provide if in need of evacuation. Some big multinationals and the best international schools flew their expats out of Cairo a few months back. 

I live in Cairo, away from all big demos, etc. Do I think Egypt is safe? Let's just say I would look for a job in a safer country, if you are really fed up with the UK.


----------



## MaidenScotland

faybe said:


> Thanks for your prompt response. The school and place of my residence would be in Maadi.


Maadi is a. nice area and tends to be well policed as many embassies are based there but on saying that a police mans car was burned to the ground albeit a few months ago.. I am struggling to find the post about it as I am using my ipad which I don't know how to use lol

Good luck on your descision



Ps if you need to be evacuated quickly do not rely on the British embassy to help


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Maadi is a. nice area and tends to be well policed as many embassies are based there but on saying that a police mans car was burned to the ground albeit a few months ago.. I am struggling to find the post about it as I am using my ipad which I don't know how to use lol


here you go 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ence-24-feb-2011-alexandria-3.html#post467752


----------



## faybe

much appreciated. quite eye-opening ..


----------



## faybe

Really appreciate your take on things. thanks.


----------



## canuck2010

Maadi is generally safe, depending on the area. Since the 'revolution' the police do pretty much nothing, so petty crime of all kinds has risen a lot. The most important thing would be to choose a secure apartment building. A building that has other expats living in it would be a good indication of how secure it is. For example, even though our building is relatively secure, our company has provided private 24/7 security since the revolution as a precaution. 

Most importantly, as a woman one would have to be particularly aware of their personal security at all times. ie. incidences of thugs on motorcycles snatching purses is now common. Sexual harassment is always a problem (though not so much in Maadi).


----------



## txlstewart

Please make sure that your school will evacuate you and GET IT IN WRITING!!! Having it part of your contract might help. Find out what they did during the Revolution. My school evacuated us to Sharm El Sheik, but I haven't heard of too many schools that evacuated or even helped out their staff at all.

I live in Maadi Degla, which has a lot of expats. Some parts of Maadi have less expats, so look around. I live within walking distance (5 minutes) from the Ace Club (Association of Cairo Expatriates), and that seems to be a good rule of thumb as to location and number of expats around. 

What type of transportation to and from school does your school provide teachers? Will you have to ride with students (not so fun after a stressful day!)? What type of housing allowance will you receive? Will they provide your annual airplane ticket home? Will they pay for it or will they pro-rate the amount over the course of the year? How much of your salary will be in BPS and how much in LE (Egyptian pounds)? What bank does the school use? Does your school provide courier service for teachers' personal mail?

Ask all the tough questions you can think of before you sign. The contract is basically for THEIR benefit, not yours. Find out as much as you can BEFORE you commit! I have enjoyed (for the most part) my first year in Cairo, but I will only stay one more before finding a position in another country--a Christian country to be sure!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## RPC

...why most of you think Maadi is "safe" ?? .... I personally have a different view about this point. Now, if you work in Maadi makes totally sense for you to find a house in Maadi but would not rely much on the safety "topic". 
Would you be moving alone or with family? If alone or with young children then you will enjoy your time in Egypt but if you have teenagers with you, then i would have a different thought about it. Best!!


----------



## faybe

Hi, thanks for your response. 
I suppose I don't have to get accomodation in Maadi but the school is in there so I thought it might be a good idea to rent near the school.
I will be moving alone.


----------



## canuck2010

Well, 'Old Maadi, such as Maadi Sariaat, area around CSA, or area close to CAC (in Degla) is the best. Honestly, the 'good' part of Maadi is actually very small, but dense. There are many empty apartments now so you should be able to negotiate a really good rent (able to reduce price up to 40% depending on how desperate the landlord is).


----------



## faybe

Thanks so much for such an insightful response especially on the sort of contract I ought to be negotiating for before I feel brave enough to take the plunge. I appreciate your candid take on things on the ground too.


----------



## Maro321

Will you be working in a school in Maadi? I also teach here and from Maadi. If you need any help I can assist you but I dont know the best way to contact you. Maybe by email?


----------



## jojo

Maro321 said:


> Will you be working in a school in Maadi? I also teach here and from Maadi. If you need any help I can assist you but I dont know the best way to contact you. Maybe by email?



We dont allow e-mail addresses on the forum, but you can talk on here

Jo xxx


----------



## marenostrum

faybe said:


> Thanks so much for such an insightful response especially on the sort of contract I ought to be negotiating for before I feel brave enough to take the plunge. I appreciate your candid take on things on the ground too.


Bear in mind that there are good and bad bits in maadi too.


----------



## marenostrum

txlstewart said:


> commit! I have enjoyed (for the most part) my first year in Cairo, but I will only stay one more before finding a position in another country--a Christian country to be sure!
> 
> Best of luck to you!


A little bit harsh imho. There are some muslim countries where you can be safe and enjoy your time as an expat. Malaysia for example.


----------



## txlstewart

marenostrum said:


> A little bit harsh imho. There are some muslim countries where you can be safe and enjoy your time as an expat. Malaysia for example.


As you have never been a Western woman in a Muslim country, I will ignore your "humble opninion."


----------



## Black Rebel

Hi Fay

I live and work in Cairo and although there is an obvious need to be wary about coming here you won't be alone, hundreds of new teachers will soon be arriving en masse and you will see that life pretty much ticks over as normal. 

Coming from the UK I am sure you are already wary of bag snatchers, theives and perverts... just bring that same awareness with you. Basically, bring common sense 

Avoiding problematic areas is advised (why do people go to these areas then complain there was problems!) and Ma'adi is pretty safe, I go there a fair bit to socialise and I have never had a problem.

Good luck with your contemplating. But my POV re: this is Cairo is a great place! Sunshine and socialising...


----------



## Strange_Traveller

My advice to you is the people who have been here for a long time have already aquired the skills to survive, because they know how to live here on a day to day basis, where to go and where not to go and what to do and how to do it, just basic bearings. but if your new and you haven't got any idea about any of that then now is not the best time to learn, the reality is although people dont care to admit this but it's literally lawless, the police will openly admit that their hands are tied and after the revolution they can not throw their weight around, this has caused a vacum and crime is creeping into this space. I dont recommend unless you have already spent time here before..


----------



## Cmorgan

I've lived in Cairo for the past 2 and a half years and to be honest with you I don't see much difference in the day to day safety from pre-revolution to post revolution except for the protests in Tahrir and around... which you just keep away from (like in any protest in any city or country)

I don't feel unsafe, I am a single female living in an old part of Maadi with no expats in my surrounding streets and I travel by taxi day and night.

Like a lot of other women, foreign and Egyptian I am regularly harassed in the streets by men, women and children... this has not changed.

There has always been petty street crime and muggings here like any other city in the World... I was personally dragged by a car on two separate occasions in 2009, in a suburb of Cairo, I was stalked in London and had an attempted mugging in Cardiff. So, all cities offer similar experiences, you just have to be vigilant.

Yes, the Country is unstable and will be until at least mid next year, but I can think of much more dangerous Cities to live in than Cairo.


and yes...it is over populated, extremely polluted and has a lot of disadvantaged people living here. 

I don't want to live anywhere else at the moment.

I hope you make the decision that makes you feel happy and safe


----------



## MaidenScotland

Cmorgan said:


> I've lived in Cairo for the past 2 and a half years and to be honest with you I don't see much difference in the day to day safety from pre-revolution to post revolution except for the protests in Tahrir and around... which you just keep away from (like in any protest in any city or country)
> 
> I don't feel unsafe, I am a single female living in an old part of Maadi with no expats in my surrounding streets and I travel by taxi day and night.
> 
> Like a lot of other women, foreign and Egyptian I am regularly harassed in the streets by men, women and children... this has not changed.
> 
> There has always been petty street crime and muggings here like any other city in the World... I was personally dragged by a car on two separate occasions in 2009, in a suburb of Cairo, I was stalked in London and had an attempted mugging in Cardiff. So, all cities offer similar experiences, you just have to be vigilant.
> 
> Yes, the Country is unstable and will be until at least mid next year, but I can think of much more dangerous Cities to live in than Cairo.
> 
> 
> and yes...it is over populated, extremely polluted and has a lot of disadvantaged people living here.
> 
> I don't want to live anywhere else at the moment.
> 
> I hope you make the decision that makes you feel happy and safe





Dragged into a car on two separate occasions does not compare to an attempted mugging but if you are happy to live in Cairo then you are much braver than me.


----------



## ihab moawad

hi fay, in general cairo is safe but you also need to choose where to live. Living in closed compounds is advisable and preferably near to ur school. I can suggest few places for u. Best of luck.


----------

